

Is your website blocked by the Great Firewall of China? - hughesey
http://www.blockedinchina.net/?b

======
PakG1
Having lived in China for the last 1.5 years, I find that the more annoying
thing is not when sites get blocked in China. Rather, it's when sites get
slowed down due to packet shaping, or something else, just because the site is
foreign, has been marked as not nice, or something else. That is REALLY
annoying. So of course as soon as I turn on my VPN, there's no problem at all
accessing those sites.

~~~
pors
Yeah, very true. Have a look here, the GFW adds at least 200ms to simple ping:
<http://just-ping.com/>

------
xtrimsky_
My website is working: <http://readbo.com> and its a social news reader, that
means you can read twitter and facebook through it :) might be useful for
China

